# New member Rick Kish



## rickkish01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi my name is Rick.  I am 22 and from lake mills wisconsin.  I'm a 5'7 ectomorph and i'm new to body building. I work at a vitamin world so i've learned a great deal about nutrition when i educated myself on the different products.  I have been interested in training.  i weigh around 124 and i'm not sure if i'm cut out for weightlifting or will fill out nicely but im going to give it a try.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkish01, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2012)

hello rick................


----------



## LegitGear (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey Rick!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the site bro. I'm sure you can find all the info you want here. If u need any help feel free to pm me when u get 10 posts. It doesn't matter what u weigh or any of that. If you want to gain muscle you can. Get your diet in check and eat eat eat. And get a solid training program and get to it bro


----------



## longworthb (Nov 20, 2012)

And since u work at a vitamin world pick up some of the simple shit your going to meed


----------



## brazey (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey Ricky the ectomorph some of the bros here will be able to give you a bunch of great advise helping you out packing some meat, Good luck brother.


----------



## rickkish01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank You for the welcome and advice everyone!


----------



## stan22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome rick.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 21, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Cork (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums!  You'll find some great info here.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  Check out Orbit Nutrition for some great deals on Bodybuilding Supplements.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

